# Outdoor Chairs



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

I want to make some Adirondack chairs for my firepit. I really want to keep costs down, and the easiest way for me is with cheaper wood. Do you think it would be a huge mistake to use pine? I know it's not exactly outdoor friendly, but would it be ok outside if I treated it with something, stain or paint?

The other, better, option would be cedar, but I don't know where to buy it. All the big box stores like Home Depot, Meards, Lowes, they all carry cedar, but it's always only finished on 3 sides, with a rough cut on the 4th. Do you think I'd be able to sand the 4th side to a smooth enough finish, like the other 3 sides?


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

sanding is only limited to time in my opinion..start with a fairly coarse to a fine...and make sure the back, bottom etc is the rougher side and the factory finish is upside/top etc....or a treated pine.. I'd treat it before assembly so parts that might not be exposed afterwards gets treated....good luck,,,enjoy


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

BCK said:


> sanding is only limited to time in my opinion..start with a fairly coarse to a fine...and make sure the back, bottom etc is the rougher side and the factory finish is upside/top etc....or a treated pine.. I'd treat it before assembly so parts that might not be exposed afterwards gets treated....good luck,,,enjoy


Do you think it would be a mistake to use pine? I don't need these to last 50 years, but I also don't want them falling apart next year.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I would suggest Cedar unless you have all kinds of time to rebuild them in a few years. Cedar will last 10x longer than pine and all you have to do is leave the rough side face down so it will not come into play. I wouldn't bother sanding its a rough chair for outside.


----------

